# Alvarado Lodge #314 Scholarship Fund Golf Tournament



## News Feeder (Jun 9, 2010)

Alvarado Lodge #314 Scholarship Fund Golf Tournament

September 25, 2010

Hidden Creek Golf Course

Burleson, Tx.

1:00 PM Shotgun start

$80 per golfer, $360 per foursome

BBQ afterward

Contact Paul Hanks for more information

972-880-1147

alvarado314@att.net



      Date: 
                                    Saturday, 25 September 2010 - 1:00 pm - 5:00 pm        




More...


----------

